# vortex???



## gingerhunter (Jan 5, 2012)

have any of you guys seen or used a vortex for your mojo mallards?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Tried it, but the mojo's alone on stands have done the trick for me.


----------



## DakotaYota (Dec 6, 2008)

We had 3 mojos on a stand out in a field. We had a group come in about an hour after us in a field across the road. They were sporting a vortex. From the time they setup we never had another duck come near us. Tons kept going into them....so my only experience was that I saw it work damn good for them.


----------



## gingerhunter (Jan 5, 2012)

do any of you know where to find one? i looked on cabelas.com and couldnt find one


----------



## clint_hay (Aug 25, 2010)

vortex are awesome....same as stated above. we hunted next a field with guys using one and we had just mojos. they pulled every flock. they are on cabelas....on sale for 130 i think. i bought one a week ago


----------



## flight cancled (Aug 28, 2007)

do you put duck fliers or mojo mallards on them?


----------



## clint_hay (Aug 25, 2010)

mojos


----------



## xTrMWtRFwLr (Jul 28, 2009)

In my experience I have used the Mojo's but have had alot of noise coming off of them due to not running even. For the best results run the winduks, which you can purchase from cabelas. You have to go direct to winduks website to buy the adapters to fit the vortex. Make sure to buy a few sets they seem to break due to really cold weather. Dont get me wrong they hold up great but I have had a few break on me especially during the late season. I have ran these now for two years and all I can say is WOW   . 
http://www.winduk.com/


----------



## clint_hay (Aug 25, 2010)

idk for 50 bucks a piece for a winduk, you might be better off waiting until cabelas runs baby mojos for 100 bucks a pair....


----------



## Zekeland (Oct 6, 2005)

If you buy a vortex from jim jones...and use winduks on it. It will work. Shorten up your arms as there is more weight then just using flyers on the poles. Jim actually supplies the pvc adapter for this with the unit. Quite a simple piece of plastic. 
Then you have a vortex for snows and ducks.....


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

More than I want to carry most of the time. On thought has occurred to me after near misses with a mojo, has anyone had a bird collide with the thing? I can see a duck flying into it or a falling bird getting drilled. Cloud of feathers and plastic flying everywhere! Expensive, but quite amusing I would imagine.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

kingcanada said:


> More than I want to carry most of the time. On thought has occurred to me after near misses with a mojo, has anyone had a bird collide with the thing? I can see a duck flying into it or a falling bird getting drilled. Cloud of feathers and plastic flying everywhere! Expensive, but quite amusing I would imagine.


We had a Snowy Owl just smoke a Lucky Duck coming with a 50mph wind in a snow storm. It was a white flash the rod for the decoy bent way over and it shut off. Pretty funny actually.


----------



## legacylabs (Aug 7, 2010)

Zekeland said:


> If you buy a vortex from jim jones...and use winduks on it. It will work. Shorten up your arms as there is more weight then just using flyers on the poles. Jim actually supplies the pvc adapter for this with the unit. Quite a simple piece of plastic.
> Then you have a vortex for snows and ducks.....


I have been looking at ideas for a vortex, how can I contact Jim Jones or see what he has for sale? thanks


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

www.prairiewinddecoys.com

TO contact Jim.

I would go with the Cabelas Vortex though.


----------

